# Web  -  -  . , , ,
*http://torba.poltava.ua*
  .        . 
 , , , ,  ,  , -, ,    . 
 : 
-  "" 
-  
-  ,    

 099-1777420 . / 095-4800861 
ICQ: 351052 seller@torba.poltava.ua  *http://torba.poltava.ua*

----------

, , , ,  ,       
- ,            , , . 
-   ( ,   )
-  
-       
-  
-  , wi-fi,       
 ,     
095-4800861 
69-05-41

----------

: http://of42.com

----------


## Enter

,   ""  .       .
      : http://www.mobilluck.com.ua (. , 34) http://fotomag.com.ua/shops.html#poltava  (, 19) http://www.itbox.ua (. , 60 ,   BRAIN )

----------

,   ,  ,     . .

----------


## erazer

> ,   ,  ,     . .

   !   -    21 ,        ,      (    - RAR,     ),   .  "",   ! 
   ""  -   ,

----------


## .

""   :
  ,   ( ,  , ,  , ),  . 
,   ,   ,  -   .
  (   ),  .   .   .
          \   .
  ,  .
 : .  9  42.
099-1777420

----------


## V00D00People

.

----------


## stryzhko

http://of42.com/
    ,    .  .      ,   .

----------

!!!     .  , , , .    .   ,  ,      . 
 .    -   ! ))  
 : http://of42.com 
 ,  " 42",    ,       9. (4-     ,    9,        ) 
ֳ     .    .     .

----------

.  .  .   .     ! ))

----------

